# Help



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

I planted a new lawn out of blue grass sod that was from a sod farm literally 2 miles from my house. It was planted mid April. It got very thick and a beautiful dark green. We fertilized it in may at the recommendation of the sod farm it did great ! However 2 weeks ago I started having a single area turn a lime green the local garden center recommended I fertilize a week early so I did. ( fertalome with iron) now this lime green color is spreading through out my yard. Ideas ?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Before placing the sod, did someone apply round up to kill the previous lawn?


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

No it was pretty much bare ground. What little grass was there I dug up before Rototilling


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like chlorosis, I'd say nitrogen deficiency or iron. How many lbs of N have you applied to the new lawn? How much have you been watering? Is the soil soggy?


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

When I put down the sod I put down fertilome new lawn as directed. Since then it has had two feedings of the fertilome with iron which is 24-0-4 as directed. So each feeding has been 10 pounds to cover 2500 sq feet. As for water we are from southern Colorado we are super dry (humidity in the low teens) and hot so we water every morning gets between 1/4 to 1/2 inch a day. Ground is dry by night time. It started in the corner of the yard and is now spread through out 3/4 of the yard


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Could be bacterial wilt or etiolated tiller syndrome but that's extremely unlikely. Maybe high PH locking up the iron


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What about herbicides? None used?


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Turfguy after looking it up I think it could be lack of iron. Every time I fertilize it looks a little better for a couple days then worse. The fertilizer I'm using does have a small amount of iron so that makes sense. No herbicide has been used


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One other possibility is too much grow. How does it look when you mow it? Lastly, if the grass was using the iron available from the sod soil, and now is trying to use the iron available from your soil, it might turn yellow if it is deficient.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Apply a good chelated iron or micro nutrient package foliar and see if it greens up any, but leave a strip unsprayed as a check plot


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If N increases the yellowish but the turf looks otherwise healthy, it's almost certainly iron deficiency. Classic symptom.

What is your ph?


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

I unfortunately don't know my PH I will be sending off a soil sample. Would there be in risks with trying iron on it ?


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Also how long will it take to see a change if it is an iron problem


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

andrews29 said:


> Also how long will it take to see a change if it is an iron problem


Foliar iron would be almost immediate but the improvement would be temporary (i.e. need to re-apply every few weeks)


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

It should be pretty quick, like within 4 hours


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

So my local garden center sold me this. After talking they agree its iron problem said it's fairly common where i live. Numbers are 8-16-20


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

How heavy should I water after application


----------



## jimmy (Jul 25, 2017)

I don't irrigate my lawn, but watering every morning seems like too much. I think the general recommendation is 1-1.5" per week...watering 2-3 times per week max. (Those with irrigation systems can correct me if I'm wrong.) I'm wondering if the over-watering is why your nutrient levels are messed up.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So, if the pH of your soil is above 7, then the iron in the bag will not help you. Iron is soil available when the pH is above 7. For pH above 7, you can spray the iron in liquid form to the leaves or use a cheleted iron source.

One item do be careful is concrete surfaces. They will stain if you dont clean the them before them getting wet.


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sorry I don't know what the difference is between this iron and cheleted iron. So since I don't know the PH should I take this back and find something else ?


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shouldn't the sulfur in this lower the PH so that the iron is available ?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

From what I understand there is nothing you can do to really lower your ph long term. If I were you I'd send a sample of my soil out to be tested and see what your ph actually is. If it is above 7 then you will have to look into folar apps of liquid iron like others mentioned. My soil has a ph of 7.9 which is very high. I've started doing FAS apps this year to improve to colour and get the grass darker green. Here's a link for how to mix your own liquid iron. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=211


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Snow bob did your lawn look like the pictures I posted on here ?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

No, it didn't. I just wanted to get the grass a few shades darker than it was and the FAS did do that. I actually went a bit heavy with my last app and some areas turned a bit black. Next time I apply I will mix a bit less strong and see how that goes. If you are trying a liquid iron try not to overlap too much and move at a steady pace so not to put down too much in one area.


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ok I got the ferti•lome® CHELATED LIQUID IRON I will put it down in the morning and hopefully see some positive results. Container does not say how often to apply ?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

With FAS it's usually every 3 weeks. I would think it would be the same for chelated iron. I just looked up the label and don't see anything that says to add a surfactant when using as a foliar app. I'm thinking you should. Maybe someone has some thoughts on whether or not you should add in surfactant?


----------



## andrews29 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wel liquid iron went down today so fingers crossed that fixes it


----------

